# LT or GT??



## lobo (Nov 22, 2011)

I am constantly getting stuck, with one rear wheel loosing traction (spinning) and leaving me stuck. I need something that pulls with both rear wheels. Anybody making (new or used) something reasonable, that pulls with both wheels???


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Lobo, 
Many of the older garden tractors have a differential lock. It basically makes it a posi-traction unit.
I don't know if any of the hydro units have it,but it's well worth finding one.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

U gotta lotta hills to mow?


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## lobo (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks to both of you, for taking time to respond. No hill's, but a shallow ditch that runs across the front of my property. My Poulan Pro (Hydro) can not function here,,and I have to use my truck & chain to yank the %$$#% thing back onto all four wheels. I wore a old Snapper LT 11 completely out in this ditch; with never a problem because it was geared & with chain to rear axle; pulling both rear wheels. I am going to look at a Wheel Horse/Toro 312-8 tomorrow. It is like new & with 158 hours on the clock. I can get it at a very good price, but not sure that it will do any better than the Poulan.


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

IF you are looking for an older tractor to mow with, then one of the Bolens tube frames would be your best bet.

Almost all of them had a 'controlled 'differential. They have a knob on the left axle that your turn to control the amount of slip in the rear end. Turn it all the way in, and the rear is locked.

You can see that in action in the early part of this short vid.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OkSh2egVeIY[/ame]


----------

